# rigid 10" portable table saw



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

One more table saw thread:blink: can't hurt:blink:


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

catfish/carpent said:


> i was thinking about starting a diffrent thread about this topic, but im already here, what do you guys do as far a preventive or cleaning up maintence on your table saws, such as cleaning, oiling, waxing, grease or any of those things to help or maintain for best performance on your tools???


UUHHH...alot of the dust falls out when I fold up the stand, is that what you mean?


----------



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

is there 2 makes of the rigid4510, i saw one that was i think a r4510 and then a r224510 or something, im wondering what's the diffrence?


----------

